# Crowning Songs of Awesome



## hopeandjoy (Nov 14, 2008)

If you don't know what a Crowning Moment of Awesome is, I have to direct you to the life ruining TV Tropes.

Both Bohemian Rhapsody and Jesus of Suburbia are, IMHO.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 14, 2008)

No.

Requiem


----------



## see ya (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's a Crowning Moment of Heartwarming tune. Eight Melodies from Earthbound 0. :3

As for Crowning Moment of Awesome....Close to the Edge by Yes


----------



## Capitain Jay (Nov 14, 2008)

Bohemian Rhapsody? Haha no.

Bohemian Pingas is where it's at.


----------



## see ya (Nov 15, 2008)

Capitain Jay said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody? Haha no.
> 
> Bohemian Pingas is where it's at.


Holy balls. You win the thread.

On a related note...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 16, 2008)

Spineshank- New Disease

Slipknot- People = Shit

Drowning Pool- Let the Bodies Hit the Floor

Limp Bizkit- Break Stuff

Papa Roach- Getting away with Murder


----------

